# [SOLVED] Fglrx segfaults after update

## Ivorne

Hello,

I have new installation of Gentoo on HP ProBook 4530s with Ati+Intel hybrid graphics. So I installed, following the guide on wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx-hybrid-graphics, the x11-drivers/ati-drivers and eddited the switch scripts and it all worked without problems.

But after updating the driver and xorg to newer version xorg didn't want to start. So I downgraded the driver to the original version but the problem remains.

I have:

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.6

x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.4

sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.4-r2

When I delete xorg.conf, then xorg starts. When I use Intel or Ati, then the fglrx segfaults.

When I use integrated Intel gpu('aticonfig --initial && aticonfig --px-igpu), I get this error:

```
[   114.215] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.4

Release Date: 2012-08-27

[   114.218] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   114.218] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-31-generic x86_64 Gentoo

[   114.219] Current Operating System: Linux jan-kosar 3.4.9-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Nov 16 10:46:43 CET 2012 x86_64

[   114.219] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel root=/dev/sda6 i915.modeset=1

[   114.221] Build Date: 19 November 2012  04:54:10PM

[   114.222]  

[   114.223] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   114.224]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   114.224] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   114.228] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 20 15:53:23 2012

[   114.229] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   114.229] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   114.230] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[   114.230] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[   114.230] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[   114.230] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[   114.230] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   114.230] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   114.230] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   114.230] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   114.230] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   114.230] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d1ac0

[   114.230] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   114.230]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   114.230]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.1

[   114.230]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[   114.230]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   114.231] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:103c:167d rev 9, Mem @ 0xd4000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00006000/64

[   114.231] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6760:103c:167d rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xd4a00000/131072, I/O @ 0x00005000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   114.231] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   114.231] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   114.231] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   114.231] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   114.231] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   114.231] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   114.231] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   114.231] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   114.231] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   114.231] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.231]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   114.231]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   114.231]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   114.231] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   114.231] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   114.231] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.231]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   114.231]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   114.231]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   114.231] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   114.231] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   114.231] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.231]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   114.231]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   114.231] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   114.231] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   114.231] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   114.231] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   114.232] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.232]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   114.232]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   114.232]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   114.232] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   114.232] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   114.232] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   114.232] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.232]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   114.232]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   114.232] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   114.232] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   114.232] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   114.232] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.232]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   114.232]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   114.232] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   114.232] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   114.232] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   114.245] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   114.245]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[   114.245]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   114.245] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   114.245] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   114.245] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   114.245] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   114.245]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[   114.245] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.98.2

[   114.245] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.98                                 

[   114.245] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jun 11 2012 11:57:59

[   114.245] (--) using VT number 7

[   114.248] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   114.253] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[   114.253] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6760) found

[   114.253] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[   114.253] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   114.253] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   114.253] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   114.253]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.20.13

[   114.253]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   114.253]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[   114.255] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   114.255] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   114.255] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[   114.255] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   114.255] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[   114.255] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 7

[   114.255] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[   114.256] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   114.256] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[   114.256] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1b61e50

[   114.256] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   114.256] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   114.257] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[   114.257] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   114.257] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   114.257] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

[   114.257] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[   114.257] (II) intel(1): pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[   114.257] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[   114.257] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[   114.257] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs112_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   114.257] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Integrated GPU is selected.

[   114.318] 

[   114.318] Backtrace:

[   114.318] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x569a24]

[   114.318] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x16d709) [0x56d709]

[   114.318] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fdef0794000+0x10460) [0x7fdef07a4460]

[   114.318] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7fdeec7ca000+0x4f03f) [0x7fdeec81903f]

[   114.318] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs112_atiddxPxPreInit+0x129) [0x7fdeed0680e9]

[   114.318] 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs112_atiddxPreInit+0x1e4c) [0x7fdeed04507c]

[   114.318] 6: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x83c) [0x476dac]

[   114.318] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x262a8) [0x4262a8]

[   114.318] 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fdeef6424bd]

[   114.318] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2675d) [0x42675d]

[   114.318] 

[   114.318] Segmentation fault at address 0xc0

[   114.318] 

Fatal server error:

[   114.318] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   114.318] 

[   114.318] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   114.318] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   114.318] 

[   114.325] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

And when I try to use descrete Ati gpu (aticonfig --px-dgpu) I get this error:

```
[    60.887] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.4

Release Date: 2012-08-27

[    60.887] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    60.887] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-31-generic x86_64 Gentoo

[    60.887] Current Operating System: Linux jan-kosar 3.4.9-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Nov 16 10:46:43 CET 2012 x86_64

[    60.887] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel root=/dev/sda6 i915.modeset=1

[    60.887] Build Date: 19 November 2012  04:54:10PM

[    60.887]  

[    60.887] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    60.887]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    60.887] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    60.887] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 20 15:52:29 2012

[    60.888] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    60.888] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    60.888] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[    60.888] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[    60.888] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[    60.888] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[    60.888] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    60.888] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    60.888] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    60.888] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    60.888] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    60.888] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d1ac0

[    60.888] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    60.888]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    60.888]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.1

[    60.888]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[    60.888]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    60.889] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:103c:167d rev 9, Mem @ 0xd4000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00006000/64

[    60.889] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6760:103c:167d rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xd4a00000/131072, I/O @ 0x00005000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    60.889] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    60.889] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[    60.889] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[    60.889] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    60.889] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[    60.889] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    60.889] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    60.889] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    60.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    60.889] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.889]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    60.889]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    60.889]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    60.889] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    60.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    60.889] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.889]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    60.889]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    60.889]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    60.889] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    60.889] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    60.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    60.912] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[    60.912]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    60.912] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    60.912] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    60.912] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    60.912] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.912]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    60.912]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    60.912]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    60.912] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    60.912] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    60.927] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    60.927] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    60.927] (II) Unloading dri

[    60.927] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    60.927] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    60.927] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    60.927] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    60.927] (II) Unloading dri2

[    60.927] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    60.927] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[    60.927] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    60.939] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    60.940]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[    60.940]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    60.940] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    60.940] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    60.940] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    60.940] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    60.940]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[    60.940] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.98.2

[    60.940] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.98                                 

[    60.940] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jun 11 2012 11:57:59

[    60.940] (--) using VT number 7

[    60.943] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[    60.947] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[    60.948] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6760) found

[    60.948] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[    60.948] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    60.948] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    60.948] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    60.948]    compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.20.13

[    60.948]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    60.948]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[    60.949] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    60.950] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    60.950] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    60.950] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    60.950] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

[    60.950] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 7

[    60.950] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    60.951] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    60.951] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[    60.951] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0xd04e50

[    60.951] (II) intel(1): pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[    60.951] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    60.951] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[    60.951] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs112_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    60.951] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Discrete GPU is selected.

[    61.038] 

[    61.038] Backtrace:

[    61.038] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x569a24]

[    61.038] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x16d709) [0x56d709]

[    61.038] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fbec6bd7000+0x10460) [0x7fbec6be7460]

[    61.038] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7fbec329c000+0x4f03f) [0x7fbec32eb03f]

[    61.038] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs112_atiddxPxPreInit+0x129) [0x7fbec3b3a0e9]

[    61.038] 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs112_atiddxPreInit+0x1e4c) [0x7fbec3b1707c]

[    61.038] 6: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x83c) [0x476dac]

[    61.038] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x262a8) [0x4262a8]

[    61.038] 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fbec5a854bd]

[    61.038] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2675d) [0x42675d]

[    61.038] 

[    61.038] Segmentation fault at address 0xc0

[    61.038] 

Fatal server error:

[    61.038] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    61.038] 

[    61.038] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    61.038] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    61.038] 

[    61.044] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

I would be very thankful if you help me solve this problem or just give advice, what to try.

Thanks,

IvorneLast edited by Ivorne on Fri Nov 30, 2012 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ivorne

Complete system recompile didnt work. Any ideas?

Thx

----------

## Ivorne

Ahhh, just solved.

Problem was in file /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so which belongs to package xf86-video-intel. Just downgrading it from 2.20.13 to 2.19.0 solved the problem.

PS: I just wonder why I ask my problems on forums at all. Solving simple problems is faster than posting it and complicated problems can't be solved using forums apparently.

----------

